# Problem with new vivarium lock



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

I've recenty bought a metal vivarium lock for when Tango is in his viv rather than the hatchling box, but although the long piece of the lock went between the two pieces of glass, we couldn't push it any further when it got to the ridge near the screw.

Has anyone else had this problem with their viv lock not going between the 2 glass doors?

If you did have the problem, how did you sort it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## reptileexpress (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi
Sometimes viv locks have a bend after the ridgy bits making it tight on some vivariums. What iv done in the past is get a hammer, and try to flatten the bend in the metal. 

What type of viv are you using?? manufacturer??

Could also be if the viv has 6mm glass, or narrower than usual runners. 

:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Catherine,

There is a thread on here that i read saying that the Vivexotic Vivs have problems with these locks. You need to hammer out the bend bit or use a vice to do it (think i'll be using my Dad's vice when the time comes to put Spud & Bob in their Viv).


Mel xxx


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

There is no manufacturer for the viv as far as I know. I got it off someone through Freecycle. Its a 2' glass viv, its not an aquarium that's been modified, here's a pic of it:-










Do you know if anyone makes straight viv locks without the ridge?

We might try the hammering first though and let you know.

Thanks.


----------



## benbland (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey i have one of these tank it came with a look so maybe try thr manufacturers


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I had this problem a few weeks ago with a lock I bought on eBay, when it arrived it turned out to be larger than it looked in the photo so I sent it back and got a refund, then I bought one from Surrey Pet Supplies, can't remember the brand (ProRep maybe?) but it's smaller and fits perfectly.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pro Rep Locks are best like Graham says Get the straight one and it should work.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

~cough~ threads a year old ~cough~


----------

